# Kit Reviews, issued and non issued



## theoldyoungguy (27 Mar 2006)

I see alot of threads asking about certain items whether it be issued or non issued, so i figure i'd start a thread so anyone can post a review about any piece of kit. so to start is up

Thermal Underwear- One of my favorite pieces of kit, the top and bottom are both awesome. Ive gone on long patrols or marches and after being completely drenched in sweat, dry again 20 mins later(when wearing breathable outergarments) they help alot on those cold nights when u get back from a patrol and got to take sentry and stay in one place. Theyre great to keep u warm.


----------



## fourninerzero (28 Mar 2006)

some short reviews of my fav peices of kit.

1) Stealth Suit. one of the best things ever made. I dont think I need to expound too much on this item. but...oh drool....
2) MSR whisperlite international. Paid for itself in one weekend. boiled water fast, cooked all the IMPs in a short time. weighed almost nothing, fuel plentiful. will take white gas, kerosene, diesel, gasoline, jet fuel, avgas, and pretty much anything that burns. i was more than happy with it.
3) Danner Acadia insulated boots. Cold, wet, miserable snow and rain, hills and cliffs, all dont matter. feet were dry, comfortable, warm the whole time. only took about a week to be fully broken in, and have had no issues with them.
4) Sole custom footbeds. really really comfortable. once formed to your feet, they offer lots of support and lots of comfort.

other great items are: bivy bag, 64 pattern rucksack, wigwam -40 socks, ranger blanket, zippo lighter, MEC softshell gloves (warm to -10, dries fast, warm when wet, lots of dexerity) CRKT Desert big dog folding knife, cold steel SRK, etc etc etc.


----------



## gun plumber (28 Mar 2006)

Not much of a gear slut anymore,but I still got my favorites.
1.Stealth suit-Already mentioned,but deserves another +1
2.Camelbak thermobak\Talon-I have both.I use my Talon hunting and my Thermobak army side.Both are well                             constructed,bladders are close to in destructable and defiantly handy to have.
3.Alpha liner-Warm,light weight,good kit to have when its to cold for just a shirt,but to warm for jacket or fleece.Soon to be replaced by a squeeze me.
4.Dropzone waist belt-Awesome addition to a 64 pat frame.More comfortable than the issued waist belt.

I have other bits and pieces,but these are my favorites worthy of mentioning.


----------



## fourninerzero (28 Mar 2006)

+1 for dropzone waist belt.


----------



## theoldyoungguy (31 Mar 2006)

Since the thread is dying, ill revive it >

Fleece sleeping bag liner- Amazing. Extremely warm, more than sufficient by itself for sleeping in late spring-late summer in conjunction with the bivy bag and ranger blanket. Comfortable, LIGHT, and if placed with one part of your inner and outer sleeping bag, its good for below zero temperatures.(-40c though id use every piece of sleeping kit i got ;D) The only downside to it is it is not very compressable so when stuffing it in your valise it makes it a little harder to carry some other big items, but on the other hand, during warmer seasons, ur saving alot of room not carrying a sleeping bag


----------



## q_1966 (3 Apr 2006)

This thread reviews Canadian Peacekeeper (CP Gear) Kit
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21370.0.html
This is their website
www.cpgear.com


----------



## Synthos (4 Apr 2006)

CF Issue Air Mattress
Does not fully self-inflate, nor can you use the bag to inflate it, since the that little black nud falls off with as much as a tiny nudge. I end up blowing into it to get it to inflate all the way.
It *is* damn comfortable. You can practically sleep on sticks and stones and be OK.
It is not however high speed to pack up. I've also had the valve refuse to open until you really mess around with it.

I'd give it a 5/10. However, for 22$$ you can pick up a 3/4 length ridgerest.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Apr 2006)

I thought the heater in the cab of the LSVW rocked.

When it was working, that is.

The rest of the truck sucked, though.


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Apr 2006)

Tactical Tailor rucksack straps on a 64 pat ruck frame... oh yeah!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I thought the heater in the cab of the LSVW rocked.
> 
> When it was working, that is.


It sure does in the Summer.....but it sucks in the Winter.

Must have been that "Reverse Engineering" we did to the White Star/IVECO/Unimog designs to Canadianize it.   ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Apr 2006)

One word:

JETBOIL, baby... (OK, 2 words)


blake


----------



## Grunt (9 Apr 2006)

Thinsulate Poncho liner from Brigade Quartermasters, easily 2 times as warm, and compresses smaller then the issued liner.  Coupled with a USGI poncho it makes a great sleeping bag replacement in warmer weather.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (10 Apr 2006)

Old and Dumb, please clarify......"Stealth Suit"

LSVW is a POS, you know a vehicle has trouble when it is more effective reversing up a snowy hill!!!

Unimog Amb, good solid vehicle.


----------



## wookie11 (10 Apr 2006)

I really don't think you can go wrong with the ranger blanket.
I just came back from another awesome field ex and that darn sweet thing kept me warm.
I used it to cover my face during sleep, with half of it covering my face and half of it down to my body.
It gets you warm very quick, and absolutely necessary when you are sleeping.
I'm sure there are some of those who benefitted from using the ranger blanket. Right?


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Apr 2006)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Old and Dumb, please clarify......"Stealth Suit"
> 
> LSVW is a POS, you know a vehicle has trouble when it is more effective reversing up a snowy hill!!!
> 
> Unimog Amb, good solid vehicle.



A stealth suit is basically a gortex shell top and bottom.  You basically wear it underneath your combats (stealth like) and you stay warm and dry in some pretty crappy weather.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (10 Apr 2006)

Thank you.....


----------



## fourninerzero (10 Apr 2006)

westiewookie said:
			
		

> I really don't think you can go wrong with the ranger blanket.
> I just came back from another awesome field ex and that darn sweet thing kept me warm.
> I used it to cover my face during sleep, with half of it covering my face and half of it down to my body.
> It gets you warm very quick, and absolutely necessary when you are sleeping.
> I'm sure there are some of those who benefitted from using the ranger blanket. Right?



Oh yes, I do love the ranger blanket. I have the issued one, plus an american one. Most often I use them two and leave the sleeping bag in the valice. A few times camping as well they have been a saving grace for warmth and lack of weight.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (11 Apr 2006)

KFS Holder


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Apr 2006)

KFS? it's all about the spork!


----------



## chrisf (12 Apr 2006)

Got a spork holder?


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Apr 2006)

I just got in my new TT MAV rig, with bib and X harness. Initally very impressed with the quality and design. lots of strapping for adjusting and wearing over top of armor, and feels generally good. will post some pics and a further review after I get some use of it in the field.


----------



## fourninerzero (17 Apr 2006)

here is the new chest rig I got. Daves Army Surplus was great in getting it out fast and no problems. its a tactical tailor MAV with Bib and X harness. 



























I plan on getting some Admin pouches from dropzone to put under the large accessory pouches.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Apr 2006)

Nice rig  :cheers:


----------



## kyleg (19 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> KFS? it's all about the spork!



+1
I love my Ti Spork. Never leave home without it.

Some of my more beloved pieces of kit:


Thermolite toque (black): awesome toque, my head is always at just the right temperature (this only works when the uniform nazis aren't around)
Helly Hansen polypro toque (black): Very lightweight and thin, it works wonders furing cool summer nights and under the helmet
Helly Hansen polypro balaclava (black): Actually not very useful except for snowboarding, but it just looks so darn cool ;D
Nalgene bottles: I'm surprised no one has mentioned these yet. Their durability is really their selling point, and a couple of 500ml wide-mouths will fit nicely in the C9 pouch.
Issued Thermos (.9L): Another favourite I'm surprised no one has mentioned. This baby is awesome for keeping a bit of hot chocolate steaming for that little pick-me-up half way through a recce patrol.

And that's about all I can remember off the top of my head.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Thaern (28 Apr 2006)

Guess this seems as good as place as any, What are the regs on using non issued gear?  I'm set to go to basic this summer and I've been scrolling through the forum making a list of all the stuff people recommend bringing with you.  But what i want to know is, can you use equipment bought out of pocket from a surplus dealer/eBay if its not what would normally be issued?  I mean i think the answer would be yes judging by the number of people here who have bought their own pieces of kit but where can i find the rules on this?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2006)

Thaern said:
			
		

> Guess this seems as good as place as any, What are the regs on using non issued gear?  I'm set to go to basic this summer and I've been scrolling through the forum making a list of all the stuff people recommend bringing with you.  But what i want to know is, can you use equipment bought out of pocket from a surplus dealer/eBay if its not what would normally be issued?  I mean i think the answer would be yes judging by the number of people here who have bought their own pieces of kit but where can i find the rules on this?



NO! when going on course always I say again always follow the kit list/joining instructions sent to you.  Think about it you are going to Basic, do you really want to stand you with non-issue kit? I think not, so give your head a good shake.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Apr 2006)

Them old Mk III combat boots.  Just did a little march the other day, 7 km or so.  Checked the feet at the end, and of four guys wearing non-issue, non-chitted boots, three had blisters forming.  None of those with Mk III boots had anything more than some hot spots.  I normally don't wear those boots, but only when marching or in the field.  I guess, in this case, they worked.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (28 Apr 2006)

Thaern said:
			
		

> Guess this seems as good as place as any, What are the regs on using non issued gear?  I'm set to go to basic this summer and I've been scrolling through the forum making a list of all the stuff people recommend bringing with you.  But what i want to know is, can you use equipment bought out of pocket from a surplus dealer/eBay if its not what would normally be issued?  I mean i think the answer would be yes judging by the number of people here who have bought their own pieces of kit but where can i find the rules on this?



Thaern + non issued kit =  ushup:


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Apr 2006)

Thaern,

Unless your mother's maiden name is Hillier, you are going to find yourself the object of the attentions of enough large, perpetually angry people as it is, without giving them some more ammunition. Confine your non-issue purxhases to soap, boot polish and the like.


----------



## Thaern (28 Apr 2006)

Ah, i should maybe be a bit more clear, im talking about after basic and sq.  What are the rules regarding using your own gear for reservist and reg force?


----------



## MikeL (28 Apr 2006)

Thaern, every unit is different. Don't worry about this, once you get your courses done, an get a bit of time in an know what you need, than look into non-issue kit.


----------



## Farmboy (28 Apr 2006)

Thaern

 As said above wait until your courses are done. The military does give you everything you need for garrison, and excersices. 

 However if your being deployed, shoot tactical matches, or have a thing for gear, well that's different.


----------



## NATO Boy (29 Apr 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I just got in my new TT MAV rig, with bib and X harness. Initally very impressed with the quality and design. lots of strapping for adjusting and wearing over top of armor, and feels generally good. will post some pics and a further review after I get some use of it in the field.



Hey 4 9er 0,

How big are those TT utility pouches on the sides of your rig? Would C9 boxes fit through the opening of them (even though they look a little deep?)

Thinking about getting a 2 piece MAV and some HSGI pouches after reading all the positive remarks on LightFighter.


----------



## fourninerzero (30 Apr 2006)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Hey 4 9er 0,
> 
> How big are those TT utility pouches on the sides of your rig? Would C9 boxes fit through the opening of them (even though they look a little deep?)
> 
> Thinking about getting a 2 piece MAV and some HSGI pouches after reading all the positive remarks on LightFighter.




The large utility pouches will not fit a C9 box. They are too narrow for the box to fit into unfortunately. However, they do fit an IMP meal, a one quart canteen and a pair of gloves quite well.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## MikeL (30 Apr 2006)

Could always swap a utlitiy pouch for a TT SAW pouch 
http://tacticaltailor.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=63


----------



## NATO Boy (30 Apr 2006)

Yeah, I figured I'd end up doing that...


----------



## Craig B (2 May 2006)

I ordered a few pouches from Drop Zone.

40mm Long Grenade Pouch in Digi Woodland -- Nice pouch, well constructed. Fits Magellan GPS 315 and Motorola T7100 radios very well ...... might even fit 40mm long grenades  

Compass Pouch in Digi Woodland -- Another nice build, fits the issue Suunto compass great, I'll give it a try with a prismatic compass when I get a chance.

The Digi Woodland doesn't clash too badly with CADPAT, plus the pouches have a really interesting tag sewn into them ...... " CF Experimental Trials Version, Authorized For Use " ....... I think Brian might be able to sell a pile of these tags  

I plan on putting these pouches on my Tac vest on the shoulder adjustment straps.

I also ordered a pair of the Sniper Ammo Pouches in OD but these are for hunting and range use not mil.

I liked dealing with Drop Zone, not many places have the CEO answering the telephone on a holiday   , I'll be buying from DZ again.


CP Gear Personal Kit Bag in CADPAT -- Not quite as heavy duty as the DZ pouches, but how tough does it have to be to haul a shaving kit and a change of underwear from your vehicle to the shacks ? Lots of pockets to organize your kit. I like it.

Service from CP Gear was fast and efficient as usual.

Craig


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2006)

Those new motar gloves are awesome.  I've probably worn them every day here in Alberta for the last month give or take. They keep your hands warm when it's too warm for goretex gloves and they are pretty good in the grip and dexterity department.  Probably could be a little more durable but nothings perfect.

New cadpat thermal blanket.  Very good IMHO.  I was in my sleeping back inner and cotten liner and it was getting pretty cold. Curled up in the fetal position a few times to keep warm   When I swapped the old liner with the thermal blanket i immediately noticed a difference. I'm not sure why it's so much warmer but it really works.  Having a zipper in the middle of it so you can go all poncho clint east wood style is cool too, no more slicing a hole in your ranger blanket.

Garmin legend GPS.  I finally got fed up with the size of my Magellan GPS. It was great and the speed and accuracy of it can't be touched by garmin but i just couldn't find room for it on my kit.  I picked up the legend GPS and was surprised. It's very easy to use, straight forward light and compact.  The accuracy takes a little bit to improve (no where near as fast as the Magellan) and it has a problem working under cover (trees vehicles) which was mentioned in the GPS thread but it wasn't too too bad.  Only thing is with the garmin line is that they really go after your money.  The legend only has 8 megs of built in memory, unchangeable. I'm bringing mine back to get one with more expandable memory only thing is if you want one of the garmin vista's or legend's with upgradable memory your going to really pay for it.


----------



## fourninerzero (24 May 2006)

Here I have the issued small pack, with a dropzone hydration panel installed. This serves two purposes, 1) water (duh) and 2) a molle panel. It works well, too bad it is only held on by the 6 biners. Im trying to think of a better way to get it done, but so far this is best. Its very stable, and holds on as good if not better than the issued pouches. (not saying much I know)


----------



## Farmboy (24 May 2006)

For those of you who are C9 Gunners there are vests out there for you:

http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=oneshot&Product_Code=CR-RiflemanCR&Category_Code=CR

 as well as the Arktis NL rig.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> For those of you who are C9 Gunners there are vests out there for you:


Indeed.  It's called the "Tactical Vest" and it's available, free of charge, from your local CQ/SQ.  Holds 2 belt boxes, four magazines (don't forget, that C9 of yours can also be magazine fed: not that well with blanks, but 'ok' with ball ammo), PLUS, for a limited time, get your "hydration system" for the back.  Now, remember, two on the vest and one on the gun= 600 rounds of 4 ball/1 tracer fun and excitement.  Also, the price just CAN'T BE BEAT.  See your local CQ/SQ for one now.  Limited time offer!


----------



## HItorMiss (24 May 2006)

VG you and that darn vest should just run of together  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2006)

LOL.  Glad you liked it.  I should have noted on my post at the bottom:
Tongue firmly planted in cheek, and with apologies to Kevin B in advance


----------



## KevinB (24 May 2006)




----------



## KevinB (24 May 2006)

Sorry my Photo shop sucks...


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2006)

:rofl:
vonGarvin knocking the "buy your own kit crowd"? predictable.
Kevin B's response with a applicable and very good use of Mr. T?  priceless!


----------



## Farmboy (24 May 2006)

;D  Now that was funny!


----------



## NL_engineer (24 May 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> vonGarvin knocking the "buy your own kit crowd"? predictable.
> Kevin B's response with a applicable and very good use of Mr. T?  priceless!



Who ever would have guessed  ???  I liked your sales pitch tho. Too bad I had to sign my life away to get one  ;D


----------



## NATO Boy (25 May 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

>





			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> Sorry my Photo shop sucks...





			
				vonGarvin said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> vonGarvin knocking the "buy your own kit crowd"? predictable.
> Kevin B's response with a applicable and very good use of Mr. T?  priceless!



...not surprised at all... :rofl:


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2006)

Does anyone have any feed back on the snugpak softie jacket?
Runs around $325 ish.


----------



## big bad john (27 May 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any feed back on the snugpak softie jacket?
> Runs around $325 ish.



Wonderful piece of kit, very common in the UK.  I've had one for years and wouldn't part with it without a replacement.  Highly recommended though a bit pricey over here.  I have just started to buy from Dropzone and they made a similar jacket sold by the PPCLI kitshop and sold direct.  You might consider that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 May 2006)

Thanks I'll check it out. Snugpak is pricy but they have a great name. My merlin 3 sleeping bag is awesome, next winter i'm going to pick up one of their cold weather arctic ones.


----------



## big bad john (27 May 2006)

For the PPCLI kitshop try: http://kitshop.ppcli.com/index.php?cPath=25&sort=1a&page=2&osCsid=acc2d6224a41b0cafe686db1d77755d1

But they have been really slow at filling orders lately.

Or you can try Brian Kroon, the head man at Dropzone directly, he gives a discount of 20% if I am not mistaken to members of the Forces:  http://www.dropzonetactical.com/home.html

Good luck.


----------



## kyleg (28 May 2006)

The PPLCI kitshop has them listed for $150, but they're $239 on Drop Zone's site. Since this seems too good to be true, I have to ask, what gives?


----------



## big bad john (28 May 2006)

Maybe they made a bulk purchase, I don't know.  Ask Brian Kroon at Dropzone he is your man with the answers.


----------



## DropZone (29 May 2006)

Gentlemen,

Due to the fact we offer a "kit shop program" the PPCLI kit shop buys HUGE volumes from us, hence they get VERY special pricing from us. 

The mandate given to them does not allow them traditional retail markup when they sell to members of the Battalion, hence the difference in pricing, albeit I think $150.00 may be an older price.

Kind Regards

Brian Kroon


----------



## big bad john (31 May 2006)

I checked with the PPCLI Kitshop and the $150 price still stands.


----------



## MEDIC1523 (13 Sep 2006)

Hi Guys,

2 of the best knife Companies who make some of the best tactical knives around are Emerson Knives and Strider Knives. Not only to they make absolutely stunning tactical knives, but they care about there reputation and integrity far more than making a quick buck. Keep in mind that there knives are pricey, but they will get the job done in the most extreme situations. From Emerson I own a Commander, CQC-7, and a SOCFK-A. From Strider I own an AR, but have owned a Tanto SnG and a Clip point WP. If you are looking for a no nonsense knife that can get the job done in ANY situation. I highly recommend picking up a Strider or Emerson.

www.emersonknives.com

www.striderknives.com

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## COBRA-6 (13 Sep 2006)

Emerson and Strider are top-notch for sure, but they come with a huge price tag.

Ontario RAT  (Randall's Adverture Training) knives are excellent quality, but much more affordable. I have the RAT 3 and the model 1 folder, both are excellent in terms of quality, ergonomics, and value. In fact I think mudgunner49 is a dealer... and btw I need a RAT-5  ;D

Cheers


----------



## iron_wolf (6 Jan 2008)

Just a little question
I've heard that Canex FMP cover are pretty crappy so would it be a good idea i get one from CPgear before going to basic or would it be just a push-up magnet? ushup:

Thanks


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

Get one if you want, but it's not like you're going to get an FMP issued to put in it.  

I suppose that you could take an FMP with you too -- that's sure to draw some attention, not necessarily the kind of attention you want.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

for basic, and after, all you really need is a pocket-sized notebook.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2008)

iron_wolf said:
			
		

> Just a little question
> I've heard that Canex FMP cover are pretty crappy so would it be a good idea i get one from CPgear before going to basic or would it be just a push-up magnet? ushup:
> 
> Thanks



Des beat me to my post. Get a couple 99 cent 3x5 spiral bound notepad from Walmat and a couple of these 3x5 for the field from CP gear:

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=81


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Des beat me to my post. Get a couple 99 cent 3x5 spiral bound notepad from Walmat and a couple of these 3x5 for the field from CP gear:
> 
> http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=81



The added bonus to a 3x5 notebook, is when your hangers have to be exactly 3 inches from each other for inspection, just use your notebook.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2008)

Further, to carry on the "Kit review" portion:

I do not carry FMPs anymore. I find them bulky and not so useful unless in ideal conditions anymore. I live by All Weather or "Rite-in-the-Rain" books and note pads. I lso love those spiral bound notebooks mentioned above.

For those whom are wondering where to get one, CP gear sells them:

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=211

As for the all weather writing utensil, I found that the former USSR space writing utensil (standard lead pencil) works perfectly in all weather conditions, albiet I usually use a 7mm mechanical.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

I love my little MP notebook. It's the cat's ass.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I love my little MP notebook. It's the cat's ass.



......and it fits nicely into your breast pocket.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Jan 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ......and it fits nicely into your breast pocket.




 ... as long as there's nothing else there to make it uncomfortable.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ......and it fits nicely into your breast pocket.



And there is lots of room there!!


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I love my little MP notebook. It's the cat's ass.



I like them, but prefer the All Weather notebooks. There are 2 draw backs to those MP notebooks:

1. pages are not made to tear out,
2. hard to get (unless you are a 911 WO with good connections.....)


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> I like them, but prefer to All weather notebooks. There are 2 draw backs to those MP notebooks:
> 
> 2. hard to get (unless you are a 911 WO with good connections.....)



Damn ... mine's almost filled up -- I'll have to hook up with one of those number 2s!!

(We carry 'em in CSG here, alongside the FMPs for those who want 'em)


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Jan 2008)

Truth be told, I always preferred those little MP notebooks myself.  Of course, I had a reliable source (yet ANOTHER 911 - but I was married to that one).

We still have a few around, and I carry one in my shop apron - for the same reason - it fits in a little pocket there - which makes it always at hand, and thus handy.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jan 2008)

I find them darn near impossible to come by lately.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Jan 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I find them darn near impossible to come by lately.



It helps if you're sleeping with a Sup Tech.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> It helps if you're sleeping with a Sup Tech.



So THAT's the secret! Vern, who do you know in Edmonton???


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> So THAT's the secret! Vern, who do you know in Edmonton???



Cliff M or Mike B -- which one would you prefer!!??  >


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Cliff M or Mike B -- which one would you prefer!!??  >



Which one will get me the coolest kit ?   ;D

WAIT! I have a stores account now! NM!  >


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> It helps if you're sleeping with a Sup Tech.



Tell my civilian wife that.I just tried.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Tell my civilian wife that.I just tried.



I bet that went over not-so-well.  :-X


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jan 2008)

meeh..
I'm going to Texas soon. ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> meeh..
> I'm going to Texas soon. ;D



And probably typing with only one hand  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Jan 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Tell my civilian wife that.I just tried.



Funny, that.  I was married to a civilian.  Once we'd been married for nine years, and I'd been in for seven she joined as a Sup Tech.  That's how I came to be sleeping with one.

Pass THAT idea by your wife - and then go to Texas.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And probably typing with only one hand  ;D



 :-[



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Funny, that.  I was married to a civilian.  Once we'd been married for nine years, and I'd been in for seven she joined as a Sup Tech.  That's how I came to be sleeping with one.
> 
> Pass THAT idea by your wife - and then go to Texas.



Good save.

Naah she finds my sense of humor funny.Only other person I met that understood me....or put up with me as well I guess.
happly married for 5 years. ;D

4 years as a siggy,she ain't getting back in. ;D


----------

